# Frozen brine shrimp bloated belly



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi, I decided to try out frozen brine shrimp for Yogi today. The brand is San Francisco Bay. He absolutely loved it but I noticed about 20 mins later he looked and still looks bloated. It has been about an hour now. He’s acting totally normal and maybe it’s just full belly but I’ve never seen him look this full. I hope I didn’t feed him too much. How much should I feed him? I cut off about an 8th of the cube maybe a little more, broke it up a little and dropped it in when it thawed a little. I hope that wasn’t too much. I’m not sure if you can tell in this pic. Any recommendations or help is appreciated. His fins are still not looking their best. Thank you in advance. 🙏

h


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He should be fine but keep an eye on him. Next time, feed him only 2-3 and see how he looks. You can thaw and store in a small pill bottle for up to a week. I'd suggest, though that you only thaw enough to last for two or three more days.

Sorry he's still biting. Looking at your tank, I would suggest you add more cover for him. Betta are shade-loving fish. They also like a lot of plants as opposed to a more open tank. Adding those two things _may_ help cut down or eliminate is fin biting.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you so much! I will do that next time with the shrimp. Tonight I will definitely skip his dinner and see how he looks tomorrow.
I’m doing research on starting a planted tank and really need to start moving. In the meantime I will hook Yogi up with some more shade. 😎 

I really appreciate your help and quick reply! Thank you again and have a wonderful night! 🙏😊


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You'll love a planted tank. 

IMO, some people start with too many different types of plants and become overwhelmed. I urge people to start out with a few Anubias (practically bomb proof). When comfortable with those, look into others you like. That's just me, of course. 

I let two 20 long tanks go for too long. I've been buying new plants and it's been fun. I only buy online, though, so it's been like Christmas every day.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Such great information! Thank you so much! I’m going to start with Anubias. Is there a website you recommend I buy them from? 

I installed a Hygger Mini Airpump with the airstone. Yogi seems fine with it but last night after I shut his lights off and while he was sleeping and floating around he got caught up in the bubbles and I could tell it really bounced him around and startled him. I ended up shutting it off during the night. Is this okay to do? Will it disrupt the oxygen in his tank? 

One more thing, Yogi still looks a bit bloated and he’s holding his fins down. I know that Daphnia can act as a laxative. Do you think I should continue fasting him for the day and giving him Daphnia at some point. I’m hoping he bounces back soon. I shut his light off to let him rest. Any ideas or thoughts or suggestions are appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

I just want to add that Yogi is not even close to the point of bloat compared to most of the sad images I see online when I looked up “bloated bettas” - thankfully. I’m still concerned but I think he will be ok.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Just want to update and say Yogi looks much less bloated today.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Would you recommend I give him some freeze dried Daphnia? He hasn’t eaten in almost 2 days and seems hungry.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

I just gave him a teeny bit of Daphnia mixed with his tank water and he gobbled it up. I hope it helps. It definitely perked him up and he let his fins fan out. He hasn’t done this in a couple days. 

If you do have a company you use to order your Anubias I’d love to know.

I appreciate all of your help. Thank you, Lauren


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Glad he's doing better.

I order from www.aquariumplantsfactory, www.buceplant.com and Your Fish Stuff : Bulk Fish Food and Aquarium Supplies. 

I get nothing from any of them except Rewards Points that everyone receives for referrals to Buce Plants.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Sounds great! Should I use your name since you are referring me so you can get those points from Buce Plants?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That would be great. Send me a message when you have time.


----------

